# Sonic Boom: Fire and Ice announced for 3DS



## GamerzHell9137 (Jun 9, 2015)

Y-yay....?


----------



## emigre (Jun 9, 2015)

At least the show is entertaining.


----------



## LightyKD (Jun 9, 2015)

Here we go again!


----------



## Hells Malice (Jun 10, 2015)

When most people dig themselves into a giant hole, their first idea is to get out.

Sega?
Naw they put on miner hats and just keep on goin'.


----------



## ferofax (Jun 10, 2015)

Hells Malice said:


> When most people dig themselves into a giant hole, their first idea is to get out.
> 
> Sega?
> Naw they put on miner hats and just keep on goin'.


They're hoping to strike gold. Can't really strike gold without going in deep.


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 10, 2015)

Yay for more glitches. I like broken games.


----------



## DJPlace (Jun 10, 2015)

sega just stuck then self more deep in the ground. just kill off sonic boom all ready and make a show just like the old sonic cartoons...


----------



## Chary (Jun 10, 2015)

DJPlace said:


> sega just stuck then self more deep in the ground. just kill off sonic boom all ready and make a show just like the old sonic cartoons...


The Boom cartoon is decent. The old cartoons, are what? Adventures, which was Looney Tunes without all the wit and humor, and SATAM, which was very good, but I'm not so sure Sega would want to produce a darker kind of Sonic series, after the mess of 06/Shadow/Etc. There's also Sonic Underground, I guess...that...was a thing...


----------



## DJPlace (Jun 10, 2015)

i liked the sonic comic  cartoon the best. after hearing about DR.R and those PINGA's Jokes let's say i'm going drop kick something...


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 10, 2015)

they just don't learn do they....


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 10, 2015)

How does "no" sound? The last one sucked big time.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Jun 10, 2015)

Can they not? Is there a petition to ask them to stop making it and put that effort, time, and money into something else worth making?


----------



## Trolling (Jun 10, 2015)

So, Big Red Button Entertainment is dead?
Well Shattered Crystal was better then Rise of lyric, so maybe Sanzaru games can make something decent.


----------



## LittleFlame (Jun 10, 2015)

I'm honestly not sure if i should laugh or cry.. no seriously i can't


----------



## Prior22 (Jun 10, 2015)

I'd like another Sonic RPG.  Chronicles, other than the puzzle elements, was halfway decent.


----------



## wolf-snake (Jun 10, 2015)

Well this make sense, Shattered Crystal was an enjoyable game but it was flawled, i mean at least this one has boss fights. This game has potential to be a pretty good game and i don't see why people are getting so butthurt over this... Oh wait i do see why, because they are so closed minded.


----------



## Chary (Jun 10, 2015)

wolf-snake said:


> Well this make sense, Shattered Crystal was an enjoyable game but it was flawled, i mean at least this one has boss fights. This game has potential to be a pretty good game and i don't see why people are getting so butthurt over this... Oh wait i do see why, because they are so closed minded.


I wouldn't say close-minded, I'd say after all the Sonic games that have crashed and burned, no one has much hope for anything Sonic related.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 10, 2015)

So is this gonna be like Rise of Lyric or Shattered Crystal in terms of gameplay? I really liked Rise of Lyric (well, the demo at least, I haven't gotten on to buying it yet)


----------



## XDel (Jun 10, 2015)

They should have stopped at Sonic CD and the Sonic Adventure Games. Everything since then has been redundant.


----------



## RevPokemon (Jun 10, 2015)

Sega why not make a new shenmue game instead????


----------



## Clydefrosch (Jun 10, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> Sega why not make a new shenmue game instead????



i guess expensive in development, pretentious as f, they know they couldn't possibly make anyone happy if they tried cause how do you satisfy all those people who hyped this game as one of the greatest in history. and the salesnumbers being at best, moderate, considering the reviews and ratings the game got back then.
in addition to that, at this point, they would probably need to redo the original games first, so people actually know whats going on, unless they're supposed to start over with a whole new storylike or something

on the other hand, sonic games are easy and quick to do. and I'm pretty ok with sonic boom. even with all its faults, stil liked it more than the original sonic adventure


----------



## RevPokemon (Jun 10, 2015)

Clydefrosch said:


> i guess expensive in development, pretentious as f, they know they couldn't possibly make anyone happy if they tried cause how do you satisfy all those people who hyped this game as one of the greatest in history. and the salesnumbers being at best, moderate, considering the reviews and ratings the game got back then.
> in addition to that, at this point, they would probably need to redo the original games first, so people actually know whats going on, unless they're supposed to start over with a whole new storylike or something
> 
> on the other hand, sonic games are easy and quick to do. and I'm pretty ok with sonic boom. even with all its faults, stil liked it more than the original sonic adventure


Just saying that who will buy this? The first sonic boom was a bomb and did poorly so why will this one do better? Sega needs to take time off instead of releasing a sonic game every year


----------



## Clydefrosch (Jun 10, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> Just saying that who will buy this? The first sonic boom was a bomb and did poorly so why will this one do better? Sega needs to take time off instead of releasing a sonic game every year



because they're more recent failures and they still have the sonic name attached to them. they give this a better chance than the game people usually can't even pronounce right


----------



## RevPokemon (Jun 10, 2015)

Clydefrosch said:


> because they're more recent failures and they still have the sonic name attached to them. they give this a better chance than the game people usually can't even pronounce right


I know but still stop releasing a sonic game every year, thats what killed mega man


----------



## Clydefrosch (Jun 10, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> I know but still stop releasing a sonic game every year, thats what killed mega man



didn't megaman die because they stopped releasing games?


----------



## RevPokemon (Jun 10, 2015)

Clydefrosch said:


> didn't megaman die because they stopped releasing games?


Well before that they were releasing a huge ton of those D's/GBA RPG type of games like battle network and then people complained how they never changed or improved and eventually they just quit.

I'm all in for mega man and sonic games just don't make a game a year and it be mediocre but take time to make a good game


----------



## Clydefrosch (Jun 10, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> Well before that they were releasing a huge ton of those D's/GBA RPG type of games like battle network and then people complained how they never changed or improved and eventually they just quit.
> 
> I'm all in for mega man and sonic games just don't make a game a year and it be mediocre but take time to make a good game



never got people complaining that these games never changed or improved. every new game changed up the gameplay and added new mechanics and improved on old ones. and they did sell decently. (well, the battle network games they ported to the ds didn't sell much. and it was funny how they chose the least sold games to port over too)  two at least outsold shenmue and most of them outsold the other shenmue games.

but whatever, at this point, i dont think that working longer on these games is really the way to save them. people have been burned by sonic games one too many times so they gave up on the series. and they've been burned because sonic just never really translated well into the realm of 3d. quick 3d jump n runs just dont work. only way to make it work really is to put the character on rails as they did in the last games, which people usually didnt like, or slow down the character through werehog. which, again, people didn't like. putting the char back on 2d like they did in sonic rush or generations can work, however, towards the end of sonics 2d run, the stage designes were usually hideous and annoying. i mean, god, sonic 3 on genesis and advance 3 had hideously annoying stages. not challenging, simply hideous.##
its not easy making a good sonic game these days honestly.


----------



## Chary (Jun 10, 2015)

Snugglevixen said:


> So is this gonna be like Rise of Lyric or Shattered Crystal in terms of gameplay? I really liked Rise of Lyric (well, the demo at least, I haven't gotten on to buying it yet)


It's by the same team that developed Shattered Crystal, so I assume it'll be similar to that game.


----------



## CathyRina (Jun 10, 2015)

Sega please just give me a Chao Garden game. I don't care for anything else sonic related.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 10, 2015)

Please try not suck this time around.


----------



## Hells Malice (Jun 10, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> Sega why not make a new shenmue game instead????



Just like Bamco was afraid of money, Sega is afraid of good franchises. They drop a franchise once it's established to be excellent.


----------



## RevPokemon (Jun 10, 2015)

Hells Malice said:


> Just like Bamco was afraid of money, Sega is afraid of good franchises. They drop a franchise once it's established to be excellent.


Also jet set, samba, crazi taxi, ecco.


----------



## NeroAngelo (Jun 10, 2015)

this is sooooo confusing ... wasn't the previous Boom game crappier on the 3DS ?? how did these people think "lets make another 3ds one!!" instead of say ... WiiU ?


----------



## Sheimi (Jun 10, 2015)

I'll have to wait for reviews on this one.


----------



## RevPokemon (Jun 10, 2015)

NeroAngelo said:


> this is sooooo confusing ... wasn't the previous Boom game crappier on the 3DS ?? how did these people think "lets make another 3ds one!!" instead of say ... WiiU ?



Wiiu was by far worse and awful.
3ds version had no bugs but was just boring uninspired 2d platforming


----------



## tbb043 (Jun 10, 2015)

A Sonic of Ice and Fire?

I hope it's full of incest and murder, and 



Spoiler



Sonic gets beheaded at the end of the first level.


----------



## TecXero (Jun 10, 2015)

XDel said:


> They should have stopped at Sonic CD and the Sonic Adventure Games. Everything since then has been redundant.


I wouldn't quite agree. Sonic Generations I enjoyed, first Sonic game I really got into since Sonic 3 & Knuckles.


----------



## NeroAngelo (Jun 10, 2015)

TecXero said:


> I wouldn't quite agree. Sonic Generations I enjoyed, first Sonic game I really got into since Sonic 3 & Knuckles.


Colors and Lost World (WiiU) were quite good as well


----------



## Chary (Jun 10, 2015)

XDel said:


> They should have stopped at Sonic CD and the Sonic Adventure Games. Everything since then has been redundant.


Tsk, what about Sonic Advance?


----------



## RevPokemon (Jun 10, 2015)

TecXero said:


> I wouldn't quite agree. Sonic Generations I enjoyed, first Sonic game I really got into since Sonic 3 & Knuckles.


Also I'd add the advance games were decent and hero's is debatable (although I like it)


----------



## TecXero (Jun 10, 2015)

NeroAngelo said:


> Colors and Lost World (WiiU) were quite good as well


I haven't played Lost World yet. I enjoyed Sonic Colors on the DS. The Wii version seemed like a step in the right direction for 3D Sonic, just not quite to the point where I really enjoyed it. I think what killed it for me was a framerate that didn't compliment the faster sequences.


RevPokemon said:


> Also I'd add the advance games were decent and hero's is debatable (although I like it)


I played the first one of Advance. It was okay, just seemed kind of generic to me at the time. I didn't enjoy Heroes at all.

I think the most recent Sonic game I've enjoyed is Freedom Planet.


----------



## NeroAngelo (Jun 10, 2015)

TecXero said:


> I haven't played Lost World yet. I enjoyed Sonic Colors on the DS. The Wii version seemed like a step in the right direction for 3D Sonic, just not quite to the point where I really enjoyed it. I think what killed it for me was a framerate that didn't compliment the faster sequences.


Lost Worlds on WiiU is kind of like a _better _Colors


----------



## TecXero (Jun 10, 2015)

NeroAngelo said:


> Lost Worlds on WiiU is kind of like a _better _Colors


I've been intending to check it out, just never got around to it. I don't expect it to be as good as Generations, but if it's a smoother Colors, I can dig it.


----------



## Zerousen (Jun 10, 2015)

I'll give it a point for the music.


----------



## Arras (Jun 10, 2015)

This seems fitting.

Some say the world will end in fire,
Some say in ice.
From what I’ve tasted of desire
I hold with those who favor fire.
But if it had to perish twice,
I think I know enough of hate
To say that for destruction ice
Is also great
And would suffice.


----------



## wolf-snake (Jun 11, 2015)

Chary said:


> I wouldn't say close-minded, I'd say after all the Sonic games that have crashed and burned, no one has much hope for anything Sonic related.





Chary said:


> I wouldn't say close-minded, I'd say after all the Sonic games that have crashed and burned, no one has much hope for anything Sonic related.


actually the only game that was that bad was 06 and some little bit of shadow. The rest of the fuss is about people that can't handle change.


----------



## Deleted member 357656 (Jun 11, 2015)

My body is eager, but my body will never be ready for this.
Sega, just let Sonic go! to the grave, of course...


----------



## storm75x (Jun 11, 2015)

Ahahaha.
Sega is going to go down in the history as the most stubborn gaming company. Ever.

I love this company!


----------



## Lucifer666 (Jun 11, 2015)

Snugglevixen said:


> I really liked Rise of Lyric



you *what*?


----------



## storm75x (Jun 11, 2015)

NeroAngelo said:


> this is sooooo confusing ... wasn't the previous Boom game crappier on the 3DS ?? how did these people think "lets make another 3ds one!!" instead of say ... WiiU ?


Because if it suck, it would suck in HD.


----------



## BORTZ (Jun 11, 2015)

TecXero said:


> I've been intending to check it out, just never got around to it. I don't expect it to be as good as Generations, but if it's a smoother Colors, I can dig it.


I have been wanting to get Lost World for a while now. It reminds me of a somewhat linear Super Sonic Galaxy. The demo I played was fun enough. I would entertain a whole game.


----------



## tech3475 (Jun 11, 2015)

Bortz said:


> I have been wanting to get Lost World for a while now. It reminds me of a somewhat linear Super Sonic Galaxy. The demo I played was fun enough. I would entertain a whole game.



I found Lost World 'meh' myself. 

It's not broken but I just found it wasn't that much fun, that said, some of the patches they've released may give you a better first impression and it's probably cheap enough now. 

Personally I prefer colours myself, but then I only found that fun after I unlocked all the wisps and started collecting the red rings.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 11, 2015)

Prior22 said:


> Chronicles, other than the puzzle elements, was halfway decent.


I remember my parents bought me Sonic Chronicles at one point when I was a disgustingly huge Sonic fan. (I was 8 or something at the time, I think.) I thought the whole game was amazing, now I realize that it was pretty bad. Now that I look back, I think the puzzle parts were okay, I remember the things you have to tap and slide and crap during battle for special moves being very unresponsive at times, and sometimes it was overly sensitive. I also remember walking around using the touch screen like it did was also kinda unresponsive in some areas, but other games that did something like that had the same issue. (An example would be Emily the Strange: Strangerous)


TecXero said:


> I haven't played Lost World yet. I enjoyed Sonic Colors on the DS. The Wii version seemed like a step in the right direction for 3D Sonic, just not quite to the point where I really enjoyed it. I think what killed it for me was a framerate that didn't compliment the faster sequences.


I bought Sonic Colours DS as a present for a friend a few years ago, he said it was pretty good too.
I've only played the first two levels of Sonic Colours Wii so far, but those were pretty good.

Since SEGA is making this one instead, I feel like it could be an overall better game, maybe. Shattered Crystal was the 3DS one, right? I played the demo (and still have it) and I thought it was okay, but it was definitely way better than what Rise of Lyric looked like it was like.


----------



## LightyKD (Jun 11, 2015)

XDel said:


> They should have stopped at Sonic CD and the Sonic Adventure Games. Everything since then has been redundant.


Sonic Colors was good.... Should have continued from there.


----------



## BORTZ (Jun 11, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


> I remember my parents bought me Sonic Chronicles at one point when I was a disgustingly huge Sonic fan. (I was 8 or something at the time, I think.) I thought the whole game was amazing, now I realize that it was pretty bad. Now that I look back, I think the puzzle parts were okay, I remember the things you have to tap and slide and crap during battle for special moves being very unresponsive at times, and sometimes it was overly sensitive. I also remember walking around using the touch screen like it did was also kinda unresponsive in some areas, but other games that did something like that had the same issue. (An example would be Emily the Strange: Strangerous).



Awe man, that stinks, I kinda had SC on my SD card as something that i thought was a good game to play someday.


----------



## emigre (Jun 11, 2015)

Bortz said:


> Awe man, that stinks, I kinda had SC on my SD card as something that i thought was a good game to play someday.



We should all remember Sonic Chronicles was developed by Bioware of Mass Effect and Dragon Age fame.

That sounds unbelievable now doesn't it?


----------



## BORTZ (Jun 11, 2015)

emigre said:


> We should all remember Sonic Chronicles was developed by Bioware of Mass Effect and Dragon Age fame.
> 
> That sounds unbelievable now doesn't it?


I think that was one of the reasons I thought it was going to be a good game


----------



## Canadacdn (Jun 11, 2015)

-snip-


----------



## Mylink5 (Jun 11, 2015)

Guys did you se the hashtag Sega used in their announcement (in tumblr I think). #trustusitwillbebetterthanthefirst


----------



## TecXero (Jun 11, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


> I bought Sonic Colours DS as a present for a friend a few years ago, he said it was pretty good too.
> I've only played the first two levels of Sonic Colours Wii so far, but those were pretty good.
> 
> Since SEGA is making this one instead, I feel like it could be an overall better game, maybe. Shattered Crystal was the 3DS one, right? I played the demo (and still have it) and I thought it was okay, but it was definitely way better than what Rise of Lyric looked like it was like.


The Wii version gave me headaches, fast paced games with low framerate tend to do that to me. I couldn't tell you exactly why, though. Sonic Colors DS was great, though. Sonic Generations is easily my favorite Sonic game since Sonic 3 & Knuckles.

I played the Shattered Crystal demo as well. At least it wasn't horribly glitchy. Beyond that, it was really slow (which kind of misses the point of Sonic) with boring and long level design. I wouldn't call it okay.


----------



## PhoenixWrightX (Jun 11, 2015)

RRRRRRRRRREEEEEEEEEEEEEBBBBBBBBBOOOOOOOOOOOTTTTTTTTTTTTT.

Hopefully the Sonic is nothing like this and starts a new, better franchise


----------



## TecXero (Jun 11, 2015)

PhoenixWrightX said:


> RRRRRRRRRREEEEEEEEEEEEEBBBBBBBBBOOOOOOOOOOOTTTTTTTTTTTTT.
> 
> Hopefully the Sonic is nothing like this and starts a new, better franchise


Eggman teams up with Megabyte to take down Sonic and Bob. I like it.

They're probably keeping it on the 3DS so they can use a smaller budget and not have to take a large risk.


----------



## codezer0 (Jun 11, 2015)

It's honestly looking like Sonic Team especially just can't seem to figure out a system that works and to stick with it for Sonic. It's little wonder the blue blur has such a bad rap... they keep reinventing the wheel in an attempt to keep from going stale, only to do it so frequently we can't ever seem to keep a steady stream of enjoyable games anymore.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 11, 2015)

I don't remember Sonic Chronicles being that bad, but then again, I never finished it. Maybe if it wasn't a Sonic game, some people would have like it better.


----------



## henn64 (Jun 12, 2015)

Bortz said:


> I have been wanting to get Lost World for a while now. It reminds me of a somewhat linear Super Sonic Galaxy. The demo I played was fun enough. I would entertain a whole game.


Wii U nailed (non-slippery) controls but the 3DS gets the actual parkour part right. Go for Wii U though, less BS level design and fewer uncontrollable gyro special stages. Most of its gyro force-feeding has been patched by now, I think.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jun 13, 2015)

This just makes me wish Sega would bankrupt and I know this would mean actual people would lose their jobs BUT they're clearly not doing their job properly AT ALL.

Screw you, Sega!


----------



## RevPokemon (Jun 13, 2015)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> This just makes me wish Sega would bankrupt and I know this would mean actual people would lose their jobs BUT they're clearly not doing their job properly AT ALL.
> 
> Screw you, Sega!



To be honest though Sega is like that brilliant kid who always fails his tests because he has zero motivation and doesn't give two f's what people think

Sega clearly is capable of making a great 3d sonic game but they don't give a sht (hell 06 could of been great and had good ideas but like et 2600 they rushed it up so much it never had a chance)


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jun 13, 2015)

Sega needs to stop with these changes they're constantly doing to Sonic. Just so back to Sonic Gens style and give us a new game like that!


----------



## RevPokemon (Jun 13, 2015)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> Sega needs to stop with these changes they're constantly doing to Sonic. Just so back to Sonic Gens style and give us a new game like that!


To be honest thier are alot of ways you could go tbh
Improved Adventure (which I'd love)
Mixed like colors
Or 2.5 gens style


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jun 13, 2015)

The Adventure series was really broken and buggy without much replay value, so an improved version would be along the likes of Gens/Unleashed.


----------



## RevPokemon (Jun 13, 2015)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> The Adventure series was really broken and buggy without much replay value, so an improved version would be along the likes of Gens/Unleashed.


Depends I guess but Adventure is a great game to improve upon.
To me the perfect game would be Adventure only with sonic mode and no bugs which I feel would be easy to do if Sega gave a shit. Plus I get why people like it but I don't like the 2.5 and colors style of gameplay, just feels mehish


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 13, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> To be honest thier are alot of ways you could go tbh
> Improved Adventure (which I'd love)
> Mixed like colors
> Or 2.5 gens style


Or all in one game! What? Too much? / 1/2 serious.

They could combine the ideas from Colors (powers and all) with Adventures. I think that can come out alright. Can't believe they didn't carry the Chaos idea into other games.


----------



## RevPokemon (Jun 13, 2015)

KingVamp said:


> Or all in one game! What? Too much? / 1/2 serious.
> 
> They could combine the ideas from Colors (powers and all) with Adventures. I think that can come out alright. Can't believe they didn't carry the Chaos idea into other games.


Yeah but Sega just hates us


----------



## nexuspunk (Jun 15, 2015)

why the hell did this happen, who asked for this? lets be perfectly honest here sega is killing their company off with the crappy game ideas.


----------

